# GH tests



## Thegoofjuice (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I’ve been a lurker on this forum for a bit and am a newbie member but I have a question I’m hoping that I can get help with. I have a good amount of experience with AAS but hardly any with hgh. I’ve recently ordered some and want to make sure it’s legit before taking another monetary plunge. Im sure this questions been answered but what tests are the best to determine if the gh is legit? 

I did have a gh serum test done and my levels were high but idk if they were that high for the 10ius that I injected and I’ve also seen that a igf test after being on for 2-3 weeks would give a better understanding of its legitimacy.

Thank you.


----------



## B Ware (Nov 17, 2021)

Thegoofjuice said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’ve been a lurker on this forum for a bit and am a newbie member but I have a question I’m hoping that I can get help with. I have a good amount of experience with AAS but hardly any with hgh. I’ve recently ordered some and want to make sure it’s legit before taking another monetary plunge. Im sure this questions been answered but what tests are the best to determine if the gh is legit?
> 
> ...



The gh serum test you did should have verifiedif it is or isn’t gh. That’s actually about all the serum test is good for imo. You want to get natty base labs done first and then like you said, run your gh for a couple of weeks or more and pull igf-1 labs. Most will score in the range of per every iu it will equate to 100 igf-1. (Example 2iu = 200 igf1, 3iu = 300igf1). This is not always the case tho as some are poor responders and some are exceptional responders.  The more labs you pull the more you get to know how you respond and can determine if what you are using is on par with what you’ve used before.


----------



## Thegoofjuice (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you, my tests came back at 16ng and I thought it should have been higher. I’ll go back and get labs done without hgh and after a good 3 weeks of being on.


----------



## B Ware (Nov 17, 2021)

Thegoofjuice said:


> Thank you, my tests came back at 16ng and I thought it should have been higher. I’ll go back and get labs done without hgh and after a good 3 weeks of being on.



That does seem a little low. There are a lot of option out there.  Make sure you are using a source that hplc test and test every batch. To use someone who doesn’t is silly as there are so many out there who stand behind thier product and provide those results.


----------



## Thegoofjuice (Nov 17, 2021)

Ya that’s what I was thinking. I thought I’d roll the dice hoping for the best with this vendor because of the price and some of the reviews but it’s to be expected.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 23, 2021)

Best test is called hplc test on the HGH you have. Only one and true test that give you certainty of what are you injecting. All those serum and igf are useless as fuck.

Especially because igf can be influenced by many things first of all your own body, if your liver is healthy or stressed etc etc etc.

Hplc test, send to Jano, enjoy piece of mind


----------



## Thegoofjuice (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks boss! I ended up getting a different pretty highly relaxed source this time around. Definitely thinking of sending them a message to get the price for a test just so I have ease of mind that my moneys being spent efficiently.


----------



## carvv (Nov 25, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Best test is called hplc test on the HGH you have. Only one and true test that give you certainty of what are you injecting. All those serum and igf are useless as fuck.
> 
> Especially because igf can be influenced by many things first of all your own body, if your liver is healthy or stressed etc etc etc.
> 
> Hplc test, send to Jano, enjoy piece of mind



Thanks a lot for the information.  I'm not the OP, but I was also looking for an answer to this question.  I recently received some from my source that has been great (I had other substances from them tested with home testing kits to validate the product was legit) but I would also like to test the GH.  Do you know how I can find a lab that does HPLC testing of GH?  I looked around and found a couple that want to have a conversation and give a quote.  I would rather not have to explain myself too much, and the fact that they didn't publish a price was concerning.  I was hoping there might be some labs that provide a standard HPLC test for this with a published price and process for having it tested similar to how you can get a hormone panel at hundreds of labs at a similar price with no questions asked.  I would appreciate any advice you might have.  The HPLC testing you described seems much better than trying to verify indirectly with IGF-1 lab results and everything I read this evening in the last hour or so confirms what you said.  Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 26, 2021)

carvv said:


> Thanks a lot for the information.  I'm not the OP, but I was also looking for an answer to this question.  I recently received some from my source that has been great (I had other substances from them tested with home testing kits to validate the product was legit) but I would also like to test the GH.  Do you know how I can find a lab that does HPLC testing of GH?  I looked around and found a couple that want to have a conversation and give a quote.  I would rather not have to explain myself too much, and the fact that they didn't publish a price was concerning.  I was hoping there might be some labs that provide a standard HPLC test for this with a published price and process for having it tested similar to how you can get a hormone panel at hundreds of labs at a similar price with no questions asked.  I would appreciate any advice you might have.  The HPLC testing you described seems much better than trying to verify indirectly with IGF-1 lab results and everything I read this evening in the last hour or so confirms what you said.  Thanks a lot for the info.


Send a message to @janoshik
He  will sort you out.


----------



## carvv (Nov 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Send a message to @janoshik
> He  will sort you out.



Thanks!


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 6, 2021)

Inject 10ius hgh and 2 hours later go blood work . On them ask for hgh serum and IGF levels . If hgh blood serum is over 20 is good hgh but over 40ius is top quality hgh . Using this one gives me 47ng hgh


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 6, 2021)

Their can only be one Juice....MODS!!!!😠😠

Perma-Ban 
😡
​


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi brother im here to learn more and help with my knowledge . If i did anything wrong appolidgize and delete please , im not here to do anything wrong


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 7, 2021)

Can someone ban this fucking worm? He fucking shited all over Meso, don't let him shjte over here as well.


----------

